# (SOLVED) Looking for a manual for my Craftsman snowblower - Model #C950-52313-0



## C_O_L_E (4 d ago)

Hey,

I recently bought a used Craftsman snowblower (Sears) and I can't find a pdf for the manual anywhere.

If anyone has the same model or can find a link to the manual that would be very helpful. 


Briggs & Stratton engine
13hp
33 inch cut

Model: C950-52313-0
Serial: 7525020531P110
Manufacture: 2003.07.24

Thanks in advance.


----------



## C_O_L_E (4 d ago)

Found the manual. 
Here's the link just in case someone else is looking for it.









C950-52313-0.pdf







drive.google.com


----------

